# Goat Milk Shampoo, Body wash, conditioner etc



## laughter777

Anyone make their own shampoo, conditioner and/or bodywash out of goat's milk??? I am interested in giving this a try and would like to know if it is possible. Any recipes, advice, etc always welcome and much appreciated!
Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## Guest

Did you check the recipe sticky? Barb has several recipes posted.

Sara


----------

